# Mubarak's £40 million in the U.K.



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CAIRO: Youm7 has exclusively obtained a file from the U.K. Foreign and Commonwealth office confirming that the United Kingdom froze £40 million in assets belonging to figures of Egypt’s former regime.

The document was sent to Mostafa Ragab, the head of Egyptians' UK Association which follows smuggled Egyptian money, to confirm freezing the assets. 

"EU Ministers agreed on 21 March to freeze the assets of a number of individuals. Including the former President – Hosni Mubarak - and his Family, identified by the Egyptian authorities as being responsible for the misappropriation of state funds. These measures entered into force on 22 March," the document stated.

"We have frozen more than £ 40 million in the UK under the EU asset freeze. Nationally, we have reminded financial institutions in the UK of their obligations must do extra checks on senior overseas government figures they deal with. If there is any suspicion they must report it immediately to the Serious Organised Crime Agency. The Treasury, the Financial Services Authority and other regulators are talking to businesses on a regular basis about the risks from recent events in the Middle East and North African," the document added.

The document also revealed that the U.K. adheres to repay $200,000 as support to the democratic transition amid the upcoming elections. 

Goto the below links to see a photo copy of the document:

http://www.youm7.com/images/issuehtm/images/youm/tagmedamwal1510/1.jpg



http://www.youm7.com/images/issuehtm/images/youm/tagmedamwal1510/2.jpg


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sorry but I do not see why the UK should be paying anything from the tax payers pockets, why not send back the 40 million and let Egypt start paying for itself, after all as a democracy they will have to start standing on their own two feet and not constantly having the west bailing them out.

I know that legal procedures have to be taken to realise frozen money but it just makes my blood boil, the UK is on it's knees and yet still sends money abroad, money that I contribute to!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

wonder how much money is in Switzerland?...


----------

